# [SOLVED] Sansa clip mp3 player



## easterbeast (Jul 10, 2011)

ok.this is my 4th sanso product.
i just bought a sanso clip mp3 player "again"..
and like my last sanso player.it wont turn on.
i can plug it into the computer and it reads and the files are there......but when I unplug it it appears to be dead..
2 weeks old.
help me before I decide throw these things into the path of a swinging hammer.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sansa clip mp3 player*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Was it working at all before this happened? If not then I would suggest getting it replaced.


----------



## easterbeast (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Sansa clip mp3 player*



Go The Power said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Was it working at all before this happened? If not then I would suggest getting it replaced.


thanks for your reply:smile:

yeah,....they were working..
the last one died about after a month..........the latest one died after a week..unfortunetly i tossed the reciept and didn't buy a 25 buck insurance thing to the replace it if it breaks.
(i bought it a best buy.)
i figured it couldn't happen again........it did.
im almost positive best buy wont do a thing to help me, but i guess i can give it a shot...they might be a little sympatetic if i dump 4 mp3 players on the little desk they work behind.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sansa clip mp3 player*

Hello,

If you take in 4 of them then then would prob help you out.


----------



## easterbeast (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Sansa clip mp3 player*



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you take in 4 of them then then would prob help you out.


wow, they actually gave me cash credit for 1............so i got another one.
:grin:

thanks for your feedback:wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Sansa clip mp3 player*

I am glad to hear they got it sorted for you.


----------

